

Ask YC: Do I still need web hosting if I am using Google Engine? - ykristiawan

If I already have my own domain, using Google Applications, Google Sites, and Google Engine. Do I still need web hosting to deploy my web based application? Any insights? Thanks.
======
smoody
That depends on the specifics of the application and the traffic it receives.
Perhaps you can tell us more about the application?

There are a subset of applications that App Engine is perfectly suited for at
this specific point in time, but it is tough to give you an answer without
more information.

~~~
ykristiawan
Basically it is similar to a simple accounting system. Thanks.

------
ahold
No, you don't.

~~~
ykristiawan
That will save some money. I only need to pay when my website successful
enough so the usage is higher than the free quota. Hmm... cool...

